# Colorimetro



## Zoraida (Abr 16, 2007)

Hola, soy estudiante de ing. quimica debo construir un colorímetro, (es una instrumento que mide la transmitacia y la absorción de la luz), para ello tengo que emplear un bombillo de luz blanca, y un detector de esta luz, yo pense en una fotoresitencia, estoy adquiriendo datos con LabView, el cual solo adquiere en voltaje por lo que realice un divisor de voltaje para la fotoresitencia, solo me resta encontrar una ecuación que me relaciones la reistencia y la intensidad luminosa. Gracias si alguno me puede colaborar o no se si deba emplear otro sensor. Gracias por su atención.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 16, 2007)

no te faltaria un filtro delante de la bombilla para restinguir la banda?


----------



## Zoraida (Abr 21, 2007)

si, tengo filtros de colores.


----------



## Fantasma (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola 

Yo tambien soy quimico y cuando estudiaba construi uno. te dejo el link (en este mismo foro)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about1523.html 

si ya tienes los filtros, remmplazas el prisma por ellos.  

*Ojo:* la lectura que entrega el multimetro es proporcional a la concentracion (como es el caso de la absorbancia) solo que no he hecho la transformadorrmacion para que las lecturas sean de 0-1 como es el caso de la absorbancia.

*Nota:* el has de luz debe ser pequeño y debes probar los valores de la resistencia y del potenciometro.

Si te resulta. comunicamelo.

Suerte


----------



## Zoraida (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola muchas gracias!,  voy a leer el link y a prestarle atención. Me gustaria poderme contactarme contigo para hablar del tema, no habia entrado antes porque estoy escribiendo sobre todo lo que he hecho a hasta el momento. Me parece que este tema es muy interesante y se puede explotar mucho, mi instrumento es mas sencillo ya que yo no utilizo un monocromador sino filtros, te comento que ayer mande hacer el colorímetro utilice un bombillo ahorrador de luz, le mande a poner un caja para evitar que la luz se escape, en la parte de adelante de la caja coloque filtros de colores lo cual lo pienso hacer con vidrios de colores, el camino optico lo deje del tamaño del grosor del tubo de ensayo que utizo como celda y de largo uno 2 cm mas que la fortoresitencia y al final coloque el divisor de voltaje(Aqui utilice la LDR y una resistencia de 1Kohmio) Todo va dentro de un caja grande.

Hoy en el laboratorio pienso tomar las medidas de la concentracion vs la resitencia para ajustarlos a una ecuacion y luego tratar de relacionarlo con la absorbancia. (con un colorimetro que yo hice en madera) mientras me entregan el otro.

Quisiera preguntarte si tu sabes con que criterios debo seleccionar los filtros?  Con la transmitancia debo esprerar que en una longitud de onda transmia por completo?

Gracias. Hasta luego.


----------



## Fantasma (Abr 26, 2007)

*con respecto a los filtros*: debes utilizar un filtro que sea del color complementario al color de la solución que utilizes. Te recomiendo que trabajes con soluciones de permanganato de potasio que es violeta y su color complementario es el color amarillo.

*con respecto a la transmitacia:* debes conocer a que longitud de onda absorbe la solucion a analizar.  a esa longitud de onda (que correspondera a un color y que no ees el color de la solucion)  debes trabajar. El permanganato absorbe a los 600 nm aprox. que corresponden al color amarillo.


----------



## alekse (Feb 16, 2011)

hola muy interesante
donde puedo consequir los diagramas para poder armar uno espeor que me puedan ayudar gracias  
por su tiempo


----------



## mcpiebot (Feb 16, 2011)

Has revisado el sensor de color  ADJD-S371-Q999?

Saludos!


----------



## Adrian Alvarez Rodriguez (Oct 24, 2012)

Buenas, estoy intentando construir un colorímetro y estoy teniendo bastantes problemas. En primer lugar, no he conseguido decidir que modelo de color utilizar para medir el color de los objetos, hay varias opciones ( si he entendido todo bien.. ) : RGB, CMYK, CIE L*a*b* ( los mas importantes ) 
He leido mucho sobre el tema, pero no tengo claro como medir en esos espacios de color. El RGB, es el mas accesible ya que hay múltiples sensores, pero no se cual escoger, ya que he mirado distintos fabricantes y tienen características distintas, en el sentido de que unos sensores  toman el rojo por ejemplo en un intervalo distinto de [nm] a otros sensores comerciales, y no encuentro ninguna especie de estandar al respecto o algo parecido. ¿ Se supone que un sensor valido, simplemente ha de ajustarse a la percepción del color humano, presentando una curva igual ? ¿ Como podría medir en Lab en caso de que quisiera ? 
Mi aplicación ha de tener bastante precisión ( en principio) ya que es una de las especificaciones propuestas. Ahora mismo estoy en punto muerto, porque aunque podría hacerlo "a lo burro" escogiendo un sensor cualquiera y tirar para "alante",no quiero hacerlo y no encuentro la manera de justificar totalmente la elección del espacio de color que escoja, porque directamente no se cual escoger, ya que no se como se mide con cada modelo de color...

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano. Adrián


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 24, 2012)

Buscá en Google: Desarrollo y construcción de un medidor de color. Cualquier cosa luego me consultas. Es de mi autoría.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Antes se usaban LDR o fototransistores y filtros de colores , ahora utilizan leds de colores y fototransistor


----------



## Adrian Alvarez Rodriguez (Oct 25, 2012)

Buenos días Aquileslor.

En primer lugar, me gustaría darte las gracias por lo rápido que contestaste a mi post y segundo lugar, felicitarte por el tuyo acerca del medidor de color.
Me ha resultado gratamente interesante, aunque yo ya tenia claros los conceptos básicos que tu planteas en tu post. Aun así podríamos decir que sigo prácticamente en el punto de partida. Si me lo permites, me gustaría pedirte consejo acerca de mi proyecto, ya que me ofreciste ayuda y ademas, por lo que he leído tienes experiencia en el campo del color.
Te presento mi caso:
Soy estudiante de Ingeniería Técnica Electrónica y estoy realizando un proyecto de Instrumentación Electrónica. El colorimetro que quiero diseñar, ha de ser capaz de leer el color de un objeto por reflexión y luego, representar el color en los distintos espacios de color mas usuales ( eso lo haría por Software, ya tengo las funciones ) y luego representar el color con un led ( pero eso para mi ahora mismo carece de la menor importancia ). El proyecto ha de tener una precisión bastante buena.

A la hora de abordar este proyecto, se me plantea la primera gran duda que es la que actualmente me ocupa. ¿ En que espacio de color voy a medir el color del objeto propiamente dicho ? Mi primer pensamiento fue : lo mido en RGB y santas pascuas. Por desgracia se me exige que justifique razonadamente la elección del RGB respecto a otros espacios. Y ademas por mas que he leido y leido, jamas he encontrado nada relativo a como es posible medir en CMYK o CIE L*a*b por ejemplo. ¿ Acaso se mide siempre en RGB y luego, mediante funciones de adaptación, se transforman las mediciones a otros espacios de color ? Como dije anteriormente, he obtenido por internet la manera de conseguir realizar esas transformaciones. Como punto de partida debería definir con exactitud los modelos RGB, CMYK y CIELAB, pero a menudo encuentro en la red información contradictoria y poco clara. Quizás usted, como experto en el tema, podría recomendarme como informarme acerca de esto.

Como habrá notado usted, mi proyecto es algo distinto al suyo en el sentido de que yo voy a hacerlo mediante PIC'S, aun así espero que pueda usted servirme de guía en los inicios de este asunto. No se si me habré explicado con claridad, si tiene alguna duda respecto a algo de lo que le he comentado, no dude en comentármelo.

Muchas gracias por todo de antemano y un saludo

Adrián Álvarez Rodríguez 

P.D: Intente mandarle un mensaje privado para no saturar el post, pero al parecer aun no tengo la acreditación suficiente como para hacerlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

Movido a un tema afin


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Buscá en Google: Desarrollo y construcción de un medidor de color. Cualquier cosa luego me consultas. Es de mi autoría.



¿ Por que no publicas en el Foro tu interesante artículo ?


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 25, 2012)

Fogo, lo publiqué en Neo Teo y considero que no se deben repetir los trabajos en dos foros distintos porque sería deslealtad para con los foristas que te siguen. Así y todo, estoy permeable a las sugerencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Fogo, lo publiqué en Neo Teo y considero que no se deben repetir los trabajos en dos foros distintos porque sería deslealtad para con los foristas que te siguen. Así y todo, estoy permeable a las sugerencias.



Contra un criterio personal, no tengo argumento alguno. 

Por otro lado, soy de la idea de "Subir" toda la información al servidor del Foro para evitar que, eventualmente, se pierda.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 25, 2012)

Adrián Alvarez Rodriguez. El standard para medir colores es el RGB y luego se lleva por cálculos a los otros. Si leiste bien mi trabajo te darás cuenta de ello. Los colores CMYK se usan en las artes gráficas y son la mezcla de los RGB y el negro. Y los CIE, son coordenadas a partir de los colores medidos. No podés medir con sensores en CIE, porque son coordenadas que se desarrollan en algo como un mapa. Yo diseñé mi aparato en la forma mas didáctica posible, para que los que quiiseran hacerlo manejar por micros, puedan hacerlo teniendo ya los conocimientos necesarios para ello. Releé de nuevo el artículo y verás que tus necesidades estan explicadas. Pero no resueltas, porque tambien explico las dificultades con que te vas a encontrar. Te puedo ayudar si no entiendes algo de mi proyecto, pero no podrás reproducir coloores así nomás, Debes tomar lo medido por mi aparato y luego con algorritmos, llevarlo a los colores reales. Fijate en las diferencias que muestro en los samples que publiqué. Por eso solo se puede hacer con aparatos muy sofisticados, grandes y costosos. Si te quieren vender un aparato chiquito y portátil, solo te servirá de comparador de colores.


----------



## Adrian Alvarez Rodriguez (Oct 25, 2012)

De acuerdo, me has ayudado mucho. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Limako (Oct 25, 2012)

sinceramente yo miraria el tcs3200 barato y util y un pic con interrupcion... lo demas solo es saber como usarlo jajaja.

yo realice un sensor de color, y un programa para un antierrores, osease que pones una pieza de un colo ry activa una salida, otra de otro color y activa otra asi con varios. pero si lo que quieres es medir los datos pues tambien.

la base es que el tcs3200 tiene 4 filtros, blanco rojo azul y verde (control mediante dos pines del pic) y tiene una salida de frecuencia(entrada interrupcion del pic) con esa entrada medimos tiempos y determinamos el color... luego esto ya cada uno lo puede desarrollar hacia donde mas le interese


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 25, 2012)

Limaco, hacés bien en decir jajajaja. ¿Vos conocés los sensores TAO? Eso es lo que es el TCS230/3200.
¿Lo viste alguna vez? ¿Leiste su hoja de datos? Yo los tengo y te puedo ilustrar sobre él. Es solo un comparador de colores. No tiene filtro blanco sino que tiene tres filtros en cuatro bancos de fotodiodos. Tres lleva RGB y el otro banco no tiene ningún filtro. Están diría al aire. Tampoco existe un filtro "blanco".
Esos filtros están integrados al material de los fotodiodos y un circuito integrado de tensión a frecuencia traduce la salida. Los filtros son de poca calidad, tanto que la fábrica (TEXAS) recomienda en ciertos casos utilizar un filtro externo para ayudar a los otros. Así y todo son de banda muy ancha, mucho mayor que los leds que propongo que se usen en mi diseño.


----------



## Limako (Oct 26, 2012)

mmm que va no los he visto ni me he leido su datasheet, todo lo que he dicho era por pura casualidad.... no he tenido tiempo a leer lo que tu planteas, pero si es el sensor de color de lego, con leds de diferentes colores y una fotoresistencia, tambien lo he hecho.... y vaya un poco que leo por encima parece eso, tres flitros, ops, lo mismo que tien el TCS. ahora bien si has usado los 2 y has obtenido mejores resultados con uno = es por la contruccion y demas, pero yo en mis pruebas consigo resultados parecidos con un sensor tipo al tuyo y con el taos, bueno un poco mejor con el taos por eso se lo recomende.

Ademas de todo, la construccion y posicionamiento del sensor, con respecto a la pieza a medir el color tambien tiene que ver. Hace no mucho vi el video de un señor que con arduino un taos, y un movil android veia en su pantalla el color de la pieza que habia puesto sobre el sensor.

No soy el amo de la electronica ni mucho menos, pero gracias por tratarme de tonto.
Ahora.... Te trato yo de flipao chulo o como quieras llamarlo


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola Fogo
(Hago caso omiso de la anterior respuesta, porque entraríamos en una discusión de nunca acabar).

Lo he pensado bien y estoy de acuerdo a publicar en este foro el medidor de color. Pero necesito me indiques como puedo ir intercalando imágenes con el texto. Una vez quise probarlo y no encontré la manera. Me llevaba a archivos adjuntos. ¿Podrías hacerlo? Gracias.


----------

